# In Search of Service/Owners Manual Kioti CK4010



## 1stTractor (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello:

Purchased my 1st Tractor recently and the dealer did not have a service manual available to provide me. Does anyone have a PDF copy for a Kioti CK4010 or advice on where to get one?

Thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Are you looking for the service Manual. or the Owners Manual? The owners manual should come with or be available from the dealer. It will have all the information you may ever need in regards to operation and servicing your tractor. Major repairs, not so much.


----------

